# Thanks For The Welcome



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi All,Thanks for the welcome,been away for sometime,looking forward to the get together on May 20 Reps Meeting. Cant wait for the mk 2,should be awsom!
TT RS S W REP


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Maybe you could pop in here on your way (sort of :roll: ) Stuart? There are a few reps going there first for a quick mini-meet.


----------

